# lvm & not a block device - solved

## vf1sveritech

I cant get my LVM partition to mount.  It was working, but then i rebooted and now it wont mount. 

```
root@pawa veritech # mount /dev/vg/stuff/ /mnt/stuff

mount: /dev/vg/stuff/ is not a block device

```

dm-mod is in the .../modules.autoload/...  and i even tried "vgscan" and "vgchange -a y" and it still says not block device.  But everything shows up in the vgscan, lvscan and pvscan.

```

root@pawa veritech # vgscan

  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...

  Found volume group "vg" using metadata type lvm2

root@pawa veritech # lvscan

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/stuff' [372.00 GB] next free (default)

root@pawa veritech # pvscan

  PV /dev/hdj1   VG vg   lvm2 [186.30 GB / 0    free]

  PV /dev/hdi1   VG vg   lvm2 [186.30 GB / 620.00 MB free]

  PV /dev/hdb1           lvm2 [55.91 GB]

  Total: 3 [56.52 GB] / in use: 2 [620.00 MB] / in no VG: 1 [55.91 GB]

root@pawa veritech # vgchange -a y vg

  1 logical volume(s) in volume group "vg" now active

root@pawa veritech # mount /dev/vg/stuff/ /mnt/stuff

mount: /dev/vg/stuff/ is not a block device

```

the vg group VG is currently made up of 2 200gig harddrives, i extended the filesystem and everything was working until I rebooted.

----------

## /dev/random

But is the device node actually there? If you're using pure udev you need lvm support to be compiled in rather than as a module. Also, I don't know if this is still true, but I had to use the ~x86 lvm2 package.

----------

## vf1sveritech

i've already got it emerged, and the kernel is set up the same as in the howto at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml

and it still doesnt work...my friend said i should remove everything and then add everything back in the same order, and dont reformat, and see if that works....but hes just guessing...

----------

## /dev/random

Yes I followed the guide too, but I'm telling you with udev dm-mod has to be in the kernel and not a module. I know this from experiencing and searching the forums.

----------

## vf1sveritech

somehow /dev/vg/stuff got messed up, /dev/mapper/vg-stuff worked so, its solved, thanks for the help anyway.

----------

## thechris

how does the /dev/mapper work?  my lvm volumes do not show up inside /dev/mapper.

i hate udev so much, buggy...

----------

